# custom rod



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

im looking to have a custom rod built for me but all the guys i had numbers for there phones are off or they no longer have that number. can anyone tell me who builds rods and is fair priced thanks


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

wayne fowlkes is right down in V.B.,p.m. me for the number


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

pm sent


----------

